# My Skyline R34 GT-R 2002



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

hey .. my name is rashid from uae .. and this is my new skyline finally !! a dream came true actually :clap: 

i have brought it earlier from japan and its still right hand driving ..

i have inserted some parts to it :

Apexi ECU
Apexi Radiator
Apexi Titanium Exhaust
Greddy Oil Cooler
Nismo Clutch
Nismo rear lights
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber Bonnet
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber Wing
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber rear Diffuser
TOP SECRET Carbon Fiber rear trunk
Mileage 59000km

Pics :

























































what do you think ?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I love it, like all R34's, but whats with the wheels ? have you spraye them ?

Sorry I ask this because they don't look the usual dark colour.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice R34 mate 

just keep up


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks nice,needs a lowering:smokin: 


PS: Its not a 2002


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

no its sot sprayed .. its original

its writtin 2002 in its poverty .. how do you know that its not 2002  ??


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

It has grey seats,white fusebox cover etc... So it is not a 2002 model,maybe a 99 or early 2000. First registration is maybe 2002,but it still remains a 99 or 2000 car


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

EvolutionVI said:


> It has grey seats,white fusebox cover etc... So it is not a 2002 model,maybe a 99 or early 2000. First registration is maybe 2002,but it still remains a 99 or 2000 car


....and it has a black engine bay and the audio and navi maker option is only from the 99/00 model.

Nice looking car though


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Send me the VIN-number and I´ll tell you when your car was produced. 

Nice car, you´ve got great taste when it comes to the stylingparts you´ve added. Now all you need IMHO, are some new wheels and a lowering. 

/P


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

would you please explain IMHO ?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

acronymfinder

In My Humble or Honest Opinion


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

am thinking of lowring it but isnt that going to hurt the gear or something ? ,, because they told me so


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Nothing gets hurt,who ever told you,has no clue what he talkes about 

Lower the car with a good suspension and it will look much better(then it allready does):thumbsup:


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Nothing gets hurt,who ever told you,has no clue what he talkes about
> 
> Lower the car with a good suspension and it will look much better(then it allready does):thumbsup:


HAHA ,, then lowring will be done soon .. pics are coming :thumbsup: 

i have one more q :

i need more power .. what turbos should i put inside it ??

and which choice is better ,, bigger Twin Turbos Or Single Turbo

and which kind of turbos shall i choose ?

i appreciate your answers mates .. Big Thanks for you all


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I have a question...how did you register it and its still RHD!!! let me know !! cause i wanna move to Dubai and would love to get mine done like that !! haha


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Mate, send me your VIN-number and I´ll check in Nissan FAST when your car was produced. 

Here´s some inspiration for you so you get your car lowered. 
Link 1
Link 2


/P


----------



## Fujiyama (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice car!
I was just visiting my parents in the UAE
and I saw some skylines but all had been converted to left hand drive

My friend said that in UAE its the law and all RHD cars must be converted to left hand drive.

So my question is how did you get a RHD skyline in UAE:bowdown1: 

Because I may be moving next year and want to import one bitI dont want to convert it:shy:


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

Here in uae .. if your car is over 2000 model .. you can only put plate on it even if it is RHD For ONE year only :thumbsup: 

But no one answered me about My Q


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

skyline_best said:


> HAHA ,, then lowring will be done soon .. pics are coming :thumbsup:
> 
> i have one more q :
> 
> ...


Depends on the power you are looking at.....also, budget:nervous:


----------



## gtr-lover (May 16, 2007)

nice car man


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi there,

very nice car :smokin:

To add to what the others have said regarding it's age. It also has orange colored indicators and rubber pedals: two more indicators that the car is an early model R34.  

As for turbo, a lot depends on what you want to use the car for: fast street use, track or drag? Big power or high response?


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

i need it for street racing .. and about 600+ HP

Around : 10000$

and i really want high response 



Demon Dave said:


> Hi there,
> 
> very nice car :smokin:
> 
> ...


would you please refer to " It also has orange colored indicators and rubber pedals " by editing the pic ?

Thanks Alot


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

here's a pic of a late model R34 GTR interior. Notice the different layout for the aircon/CD unit, the darker seat material and the alloy foot pedals.




















Later models also come with clear indicators as standard.












hope that helps


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

car looks really nice mate

james.


----------



## skyline_best (Jun 14, 2007)

now i got it 

thanks very much !!


----------

